# Retro Cyclist... need clips for old-school clip/strap pedals



## mml373 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi. I am getting away from clipless pedals due to a neurological issue that makes them dangerous for me (temporary lack of sensation - I can't always be confident my feet are in clipped pedals and might pop out of them due to lack of control over foot/ankle.) Where can I find clips for traditional toe clip/toe strap pedals? Thank you.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

Bicycle Shoe Cleats for Toeclip Pedals $29.95 at Yellow Jersey

Yellow Jersey is a brick and mortar store in Arlington, WI. The owner is Andy Muzi who owned the Yellow Jersey bike shop in Madison for decades and specializes in steel bike restorations, vintage parts, as well as modern steel like Waterford and Gunnar.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

https://www.google.com/search?q=toe...2f7dAhUNUKwKHX-sC9QQ_AUIDigB&biw=1786&bih=949


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

Cinelli also makes "Kink" straps for that in between feeling where you just slip your foot into a regular pedal of your choice.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

If there’s is a coordination or sensation issue with your feet, you may find toe clips to be a challenge as entry and exit from the toe clip needs to be a little more precise than a lot of the more forgiving clipless pedal systems. You might consider a simple flat, hard sole bike shoe and the cages alone.


----------



## mml373 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you. Good info, and I appreciate the tip.


----------



## mml373 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you, hfc. Main concern is popping out of clipless due to what has improved to minor ataxia. I feel more secure with clips/straps. That said, I've been doing OK with my old Time clipless pedals...

Hopefully this neuro stuff will be a distant memory someday not too far from now.


----------

